# Question On Re-Pitching Roof



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Why not just re-use the existing EPDM rubber material?

That would be your most cost efficient, if it is really Rubber and not a Modified Bitumen Torch Down fully adhered roof material.

Why spend any extra time and effort if you know for a fact you will be tearing it down in a couple of years?

Ed


----------



## Northern_Sunrise (Sep 8, 2008)

Ed,

Thanks for the timely response. I'm doing it for a friend, who wants the "flat roof" removed. It is rubber, but it seems to lack any bracing (rafters) underneath. It is only a 4' span, but my friend wants it done as such. Also, it was a forclosure, so he has certain things he has to do for the bank to get the other part of his loan, and ... voila, I'm looking for the answer to this. Is my idea a phesible plan, can I directly tie in thru the OSB and into the existing rafters, or is there another method I need to use (Explainations or pictures/diagrams I can view would be great)?


----------



## Northern_Sunrise (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone? Supposed to get started on this project in a day or so, would love some last minute input on my previous posting.


----------

